
War Without End - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/08/magazine/war-afghanistan-iraq-soldiers.html
======
dredmorbius
2009

~~~
dredmorbius
Erm, apparently not, though I swear I saw that dateline earlier.

